#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Está começando seu provedor e quer um DNS profissional?

## fabriciocpd

DNS Profissional para pequenos provedores.


Servidor Linux( CentOS ou Debian ) com Unbound configurado para ser DNS recursivo.


Serviço profissional, Firewall configurado para evitar ataques externos e uso indevido.


Grandes vantagens com preço acessível !
Entre em contato.


E-mail: [email protected]

----------

